# yellow auratus



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

It is not in the hobby as far as I know, but does anyone know where the yellow or gold auratus lives. Here is a link to a picture:

http://www.dendrobatenwelt.de/indexe.htm

If you click on auratus and scroll down you will find a few pics of them.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

I don't think it is an Auratus. Triv maybe ?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You have to click Karte 2 then Auratus to see the Gold auratus. Cool frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gold auratus are a true morph that were just recently discovered.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The solid colored yellow/green Auratus has been in Europe for a while now (at least a year) and I am certain a few have found there way into US collections. My guess by next summer you see them trickle out to the hobby.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome!! I have never even heard of the golden morph before. I would love to see these make there way into the hobby.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Well if they are in the hobby I know I would like to get a few when they start to show up in US collections.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

They're probably worse than the Blue and Black auratus :lol:


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

As far as what, being shy?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Exactly. Blue and Blacks are probably the most stunning of the auratus morphs and they're so shy! So it'd stand to reason that gold, being a stunning frog, would be even more shy.


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

still is a must have morph


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

take a trip to Germany and i am sure you can get some? by the way does anyone know when is german frog day??


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

My blue and blacks are not that shy and they are only 4-5 months old. They came from my dad's pair which are actually pretty bold.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A lot of it is conditions, and these days which blue and blacks they came from... the old line isn't as bold as some of the newer imports seem to be.

Yes I'm sure the goldens will appear in the hobby in the next year or two. Finally, an auratus that lives up to its name :roll: No idea how bold they are tho.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

MonarchzMan said:


> Blue and Blacks are probably the most stunning of the auratus morphs and they're so shy!


It's quite the contrary for me, one of mine is ALWAYS out...

Hmm a gold auratus... that's a new one.


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is some pics om my 1.1 yellow adults:




























They are actually not that shy, a very cool frog


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> The solid colored yellow/green Auratus has been in Europe for a while now (at least a year) and I am certain a few have found there way into US collections. My guess by next summer you see them trickle out to the hobby.


They have been in the European hobby for well over 3 years, as far as I know you are even able to buy f2 offspring


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting. Most striking feature is those paratoids. I don't recall seeing that in other auratus. I wonder if it's because of toxin differences? Any idea on the location they are from?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Lately I have this thing for aratus and these are driving me nuts...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous frogs! are they producing for you? how often do they lay? is their call any different from any other morph of auratus?


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

MonarchzMan said:


> Interesting. Most striking feature is those paratoids. I don't recall seeing that in other auratus. I wonder if it's because of toxin differences? Any idea on the location they are from?


Cant remember, but will return with the facts later 



> gorgeous frogs! are they producing for you? how often do they lay? is their call any different from any other morph of auratus?


No not yet, they produced alot with the former owner. One of the differences to normal aurstus' should be that they dont use territorial calls, only mating sound, so i havent heard anything from them.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, I knew there were alot of morphs, but not that many. There are some really cool looking ones in there.

All they need to do is fine a red morph, and they have most of the colors covered from one frog.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> wow, I knew there were alot of morphs, but not that many. There are some really cool looking ones in there.
> 
> All they need to do is fine a red morph, and they have most of the colors covered from one frog.


That's what pumilio are for


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Those are not paratiods (which are not present in Dendros), but rather a sign that those auratus have plenty of fat in their diet... its just a little chunkiness hanging over their tympanum.

Auratus have a huge amount of variation specifically in panama, like pumilio does. We just don't see a lot of them in the hobby, and they tend to not have the crazy range of colors that the pumilio have.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I read, recently, that 'aurat' means gold. So it makes sense that there is a gold auratus... 8)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Anoleo2 said:


> I read, recently, that 'aurat' means gold. So it makes sense that there is a gold auratus... 8)


Yea, but to my knowledge, they were named after the green and bronze morph.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Wow...now THAT is an auratus!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone know what the legal status on these is? They look nice, but are they legal or smuggled?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

MonarchzMan said:


> Anoleo2 said:
> 
> 
> > I read, recently, that 'aurat' means gold. So it makes sense that there is a gold auratus... 8)
> ...


I know, but still, it is very fitting.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

The initial RUMOR I heard was that these were not brought in legally to Europe. 

Just a rumor however....


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

> The initial RUMOR I heard was that these were not brought in legally to Europe.


Correct!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that goes for 80% of the frogs in the hobby.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

That seems like a gross exaggeration. I would guess that it's more like 10%, at most I'd say 20%, given all of the policy on importation and conservation going on. Not _that_ many of our darts were brought in illegally.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lets be realistic, a tremendous ammount of the morphs we see int eh hobby today were not originally collected legally, i think we should just leave as is, or this will turn inot a major thing. 
I worked at a major Wildlife institution and i know for a fact of what went on 10 years ago, which has changed a lot since then.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Regardless, we just have to appreciate what we have in the hobby today. Whether or not they were smuggled in the past, they are here now and will not be taken away. 

One thing I think that should be changed though would be that all of the frogs available in Europe should be available here, and vis versa. They have certain thumbs and whatnot that we don't here in the U.S., not legally at least. What makes a frog illegal exactly, just that there weren't any legal importations? If that's the case, then why not make every PDF legal since they're bound to be extinct someday due to deforestation/smugglers carelessly taking them to the States? Maybe there's somehting I'm missing, if so fill me in. If they set a certain limit of how many frogs could be legally shipped of each species, then we as enthusiasts could possibly increase the numbers of some of which are near extinction by reproducing them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i agree with you and making them all legal, but all this has to do with the individual country allowing imports and thinking that it will do damage to the natural fauna, such is the casse with Auratus in Hawaii.


----------



## Abbathx (Aug 15, 2007)

agree also....


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's PLEASE not derail this into a legality thread as there are many you can read up on.

Suffice it to say the general consensus is that if the native country did not approve the EXPORT than the import legality means nothing.

There will always be differences of opinion on this issue. In the end there is the importing country legality (for most of us the USFW) and the perception in the hobby (which you may or may not care about). 

Trust me there are still smuggled frogs coming in people just don't talk about it because they don't want to be labeled as a smuggler.

ANYHOW....

These were collected in Panama I believe and there are alot of efforts to establish legal exports there. I think in time we will see these frogs make it into the hobby.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

frogman824 said:


> Regardless, we just have to appreciate what we have in the hobby today. Whether or not they were smuggled in the past, they are here now and will not be taken away.
> 
> One thing I think that should be changed though would be that all of the frogs available in Europe should be available here, and vis versa. They have certain thumbs and whatnot that we don't here in the U.S., not legally at least. What makes a frog illegal exactly, just that there weren't any legal importations? If that's the case, then why not make every PDF legal since they're bound to be extinct someday due to deforestation/smugglers carelessly taking them to the States? Maybe there's somehting I'm missing, if so fill me in. If they set a certain limit of how many frogs could be legally shipped of each species, then we as enthusiasts could possibly increase the numbers of some of which are near extinction by reproducing them.


Most legality issues rise from the host country. It'd be awesome to get Blue Jeans or Granuliferus out of Costa Rica, but the exportation issues pretty much prevent it. I don't think that they'll go extinct, at least the large majority of them. Pumilio, for example, are arguably the most abundant vertebrate in the Bocas archipelago (and even thrive in some moderately disturbed habitat). 

However, they should be made legal to stop smuggling. There'd be no demand for them from the wild (well, very little), so smuggling would slow. I'm split on making it available to the public, though. They should be made available to dedicated individuals, but the general public? I don't know. I mean, how many dart owners are going to breed D. mysteriosus for the eventual introduction of them back into the environment and not simply keep them because they wanted to raise that species? Very few, I'd wager. I'd guess that if the Escudo pumilio population was in danger of extinction, not all the Escudo keepers would give up their frogs.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

That...and reintroduction isn't as easy as it sounds. I doubt seriously you will see any reintroduction unless it is to save a species doomed to extinction by creating a completely new population.

Keeping frogs in captivity isn't helping them in the wild. In most of these places it really amounts to buying the land so it isn't disrupted. Of course Chytrid is a completely different issue but the degree of management required to maintain a species for reintroduction goes way beyond what 99% would be willing to do.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

MonarchzMan said:


> However, they should be made legal to stop smuggling. There'd be no demand for them from the wild (well, very little), so smuggling would slow.


If you look at the seizures both in the US and Europe for CITES violations then you would see that the most frequently intercepted Dendrobatid is D. auratus which has been legally available for more than 20 years. Legality does not slow smuggling unless there is absolutely no demand for the animals. 


Ed


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

That's a good point Ed.

If you think of all the red eyed tree frogs you see for sale...it's amazing but more of them are wild caught than captive bred!


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

I have have seen a small group of these guys in person in a person's collection here in the states( I will not disclose his/her name, so don't ask). They are rather bold for an auratus. Definitely a very cool morph and hopefully will trickle down into some more collections in the near future. 

-Brian


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry for my long absence.

The morph should be from "El Oro" Panama.

I just received 7 eggs from them yesterday, they have been inactive for more than 3 years, so im very excited  Tricky Bastards :wink:


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

I actually found 16 bad eggs from several clutches:









So it seems like they are starting to breed regurlarly, so im just hoping for some good eggs that i find in time.

Another thing is, it seems like this type of auratus almost never calls, even when breeding. I have heard this from several sources, and i never once heard any calling from my pair, even when they were absorbed in theire mating ritual


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

How do you smuggle frogs?


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Go capture the frogs in their natural habitat ie. Panama and bring them back to a different country ie. the US illegally.


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

I knew that, How do they bring them in to 
other countries?


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Haha, getting ideas or what ? :twisted: 

I'm not sure how they bring them in. Probably by plane or snuck through customs in hidden containers. Ever watch a drug movie eg. blow. Same concept.


----------



## Bocomo (Nov 21, 2007)

no ideas, just curious

so you really think they smuggle frogs in the same way they would drugs?
"Blow" took place in the 1970's.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

octo said:


> I actually found 16 bad eggs from several clutches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------

